# IUI non anonymous abroad?



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi There,

I am single and already have a daughter that was conceived naturally 2yrs ago on the first try. I wouldnt forsee any problems with conception but I am now 36 and have made the decision to have another child.

I have contacted Cryos NY and DK and have identified 2 non- anonymous donors that I would be interested in.  
I have also identified anonymous donors in Cryos DK that I would be prepared to use should non-anonymous be out of the question.

Which countries abroad treat singles using non anonymous donor sperm and what the costs are likely to be? I have researched clinics here, spain, denmark and UK so am comparing all but the clinic I would most likely choose would be able to perform this relatively soon (my next fertile cycle is Nov 20) would allow my choice of donor (given country limits etc) and give a competitive cost.

Would love to hear back from any of you who have info on this!

Thanks


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Estella,

A lot of ladies go to Reprofit in Czech ..... they only use anonymous donors but allow you to import if that is an option for you.  If you find a clinic you are happy with it is worth asking if they will let you import, most popular sperm banks for this seem to be European Sperm bank and Xytex (USA).  You get a lot of information from both of these but it does add to the cost.

Good luck!

Jovi


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks So much,

I contacted a clinic in Prague - not reprovit and they said they couldn't treat single women.
Wow if reprovit treat singles and allow importation of non-anonymous ds then that could be the option for me, I'm going to contact them!
Thanks!!

Also for single women and IUI what are conception chances?

Estella x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Estella - Reprofit are not supposed to treat us singlies - but they do..... (sshhhh...)  
I just filled out the online enquiry form when I started down this route.  
The success of IUI does depend on your current blood tests etc.....  Have you had them done??
Good luck honey x x


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

I haven't had my bloods done but can get them done here in a couple of days (I'm based in Dublin)

Any more info about non- anonymous donors and reprofit?

I ahve chosen 2 potential donors from Cryos but they are non -anon, I guess I felt I had more choice that way and the child would have more choice later on...but I can see both sides and a donor is not the same thing as a father.

Big congrats to all of you, it's a huge and quite non conventional decision. TBH I can't believe I'm actually going to do this (it certainly wasn't in the 'plan' !!  but then life just doesn't work quite the way you always want it to)

Estella xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

All the donors at reprofit are anon - but they will accept winggles from other clinics ... that's what a few of us have done!  
Your blood results etc will help determine whether IUI/IVF is the best route for you.
Good luck honey x


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thx Mimi minx,

I have a 2 yr old DD who was conceived naturally and easily, so I reckon IUI should hopefully work too.
Does that mean they could accept non-anon donors from abroad (sorry am a bit slow today!!)
Did you use ESB? How did you find them. I'm looking for lots of choice and info and baby /and or adult photos in a donor, i guess it makes me feel like i have some control....

E xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

E - I used ESB - and yes Reprofit will take an open donor.  There are some issues ref the fact that Repro won't inform ESB when baby is born - but ESB are happy for you to contact them with the info and place you on the open donor's list.  

Good luck honey x


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Mimi Minx - how did you find ESB? haven't had a reply from reprovit yet, I see from the boards they could be a bit slow.
Do you think theres any chance of them doing IUI on the 20th or so of this month or is that pushing it.

How have you found ESB in terms of choice? did they have lots of baby pics/ adult pics?  A bit unsure about signing up to the bank until I know which one is the best. Looking for a gorgeous donor, healthy, smart, tall....sounds like dating doesn't it!!?

E xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

You only get baby pictures with ESB but do have to pay the extra to have total access to this info - not sure if xytec provide adult piccies.  Reprofit will need all up todate bloods (HIV, Hep B&C etc) before you start treatment with them - thisis something new they've started.  
ESB will ship pretty quickly to reprofit once everything's been cleared.  Really do think you should get your FSH etc bloods done tho honey.  I know you fell quickly last time - but there are some on here who fell quickly first time and are now having to look at either IVF / donor eggs for a sibling.  It really would save a lot of heart ache.  I think reprofit ask for these tests too - I know I had toprovide them with my results.
Good luck x


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Agreed I will get bloods, the clinic I am looking at visiting in Ireland is talking about hycosy or something, think its an exploration of the fallopian tubes. Is this overkill...? I haven't had problems shouldn't they do this if I do, and its 360 Euros.... SO expensive all of this!
xxE


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Most clinics do insist on having hycosy prior to IUI's - makes total sense honey x plus increases chances of pregnancy.


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Mini Minx, 
I guess I'll do what I have to do!!
I see you're on the 2ww
Good luck hon!  xx
E xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Good luck honey .... will be a while before I'm on 2WW again... little trip to the Falklands has put paid to that - but am ok about it.... (now       )
Wish you all the luck in the world x x


----------

